# 68th Golden Globe Awards



## johan25 (Jan 4, 2011)

*BEST ORIGINAL SCORE – MOTION PICTURE*

1. ALEXANDRE DESPLAT - THE KING’S SPEECH
2. DANNY ELFMAN - ALICE IN WONDERLAND
3. A.R. RAHMAN - 127 HOURS
4. TRENT REZNOR, ATTICUS ROSS - THE SOCIAL NETWORK
5. HANS ZIMMER - Inception


Who do you think will be the winner?


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't know, but it is complete nonsense that John Powell is not on that list.


----------



## johan25 (Jan 4, 2011)

HANS ZIMMER - Inception


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 4, 2011)

Ian Dorsch @ Tue Jan 04 said:


> I don't know, but it is complete nonsense that John Powell is not on that list.



I could not agree more. HTTYD is the best score of the year by far.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 4, 2011)

Those noms were out many weeks ago. I was depressed then, I'm still depressed now. The Oscar's HAVE to be different, this is a travesty.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jan 4, 2011)

Ian Dorsch @ Tue Jan 04 said:


> I don't know, but it is complete nonsense that John Powell is not on that list.



Well, it's pretty hard to take seriously any award that nominates Piper Perabo for best actress (even for TV).


----------



## SvK (Jan 16, 2011)

This might surprise some of you given my tastes. I thought the Reznor score was phenomenally well suited to the film and carried it wonderfully...

Trent / Atticus hands down.

SvK


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 16, 2011)

Zimmer deserves the win but I think Reznor will get it.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Jan 16, 2011)

+1 on John Powell HTTYD

Alice in Wonderland - beautifully scored to picture, which still is the gig, isn't it?

Inception was cool, but it's service to the film was uneven, IMO.

Mr. A.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 16, 2011)

+1 for Hans.

Sorry that John Powell was not listed...., I agree.


----------



## Lex (Jan 17, 2011)

buh....not only that choc0 was right and Zimmer got robbed...but directing, and best drama globe too? Seriously....do they have a thing against Aronofsky or something?

humbug...


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 17, 2011)

Lex @ Mon Jan 17 said:


> buh....not only that choc0 was right and Zimmer got robbed...but directing, and best drama globe too? Seriously....do they have a thing against Aronofsky or something?
> 
> humbug...



The only man robbed was Powell. Of a nomination. A NOMINATION. After that, who cares who won?

[sullen, kicks stuff]


----------



## bryla (Jan 17, 2011)

Really - Social Network was a poor result of marrying music to picture.....

But hep hey! Danish movie won best foreign picture! Congrats to Susanne Bier


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 17, 2011)

Blimey, just seen Ricky Gervais' opening monologue... I think he's tired of working in Hollywood! Mostly V funny though I dooooon't think he'll be asked back...


----------

